# Pigeon Behavior -- Illness or Normal?



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey guys! I recently posted about adopting a pet pigeon ( whose name is currently CUP -- Currently Unnamed Pigeon.. and my family likes that so much it might just stay that LOL ) and I've been keeping a close eye on him! He looks much better than he did the day he arrived; his alarmingly red cere is now a much duller color, I think it had just been bright due to stress, and his poops are now respectable looking lumps instead of paint flung carelessly at the brick flooring of his cage. The only thing that hasn't gotten better is the little bald spot with only pin feathers, no fluff, but that would likely have to wait until next molt.

What worries me is this 'behavior' he does. He's been sleeping alot, which didn't bother me much, until he started this groaning thing. He lays down with his wings resting on the ground at his side in the typical 'lazy dove' pose and makes this groaning growl noise that causes his entire body to heave. He'll do it several times before stopping. Sometimes its louder, sometimes its pretty quiet. He always stops if I do something surprising ( which is pretty much most anything at all at this point in the game, haha! ). Is this a roosting coo or is it something I should be worried about? I'm seeing to taking him to a vet tomorrow for checkup and to get ourselves situated ( I know I know, I probably should have found a vet BEFORE getting the bird, but what can I say! ) but I don't want to make a fool of myself if its a normal behavior, haha!

The taming process is going slow but sure.. and in regards to pictures, apparently USB compatable cameras are a tiny bit on the expensive side. Maybe in a paycheck or two I'll get one, but not currently! Vet definately comes first.

EDITEDITEDIT:: LOL i just found out what it was! He did the thing while STANDING and that was the first time he'd done that.. and then out of curiosity I decided to youtube what a king pigeon sounds like when its cooing.. and what do you know! He was just cooing. XD He'll still be going to the vet just 'cause, but its nice to know that he's not suffering some sort of respiratory problem! His voice is so DEEP compared to this pigeon however!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARA6gUYWDz8


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It does sound like something is off with this baby. I am glad you are taking him to a vet. It is hard to say what is wrong from what you are describing but it doesn't sound right.
Let us know what the vet finds.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Can you post a video?

Are you around him when he starts the heavy duty cooing? It sounds like he is calling you to his nest box, or wherever he resides, that part sounds typical and normal for a male pigeon.

Not sure about him sleeping alot. Glad you are taking him to the vet anyway.


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Reti said:


> It does sound like something is off with this baby. I am glad you are taking him to a vet. It is hard to say what is wrong from what you are describing but it doesn't sound right.
> Let us know what the vet finds.
> 
> Reti


Yeah, my thought's too. I'm thinking it may be a respiratory problem that might have been hiding with his previous owner; there's nothing here that would cause such a thing unless he's not used to the much drier air of Arizona! But even then, I think that would be itchiness, not respiration problems..



Trees Gray said:


> Can you post a video?
> 
> Are you around him when he starts the heavy duty cooing? It sounds like he is calling you to his nest box, or wherever he resides, that part sounds typical and normal for a male pigeon.
> 
> Not sure about him sleeping alot. Glad you are taking him to the vet anyway.


Sleeping alot could be blamed on it being extremely stressful getting here ( and he was in the box two days longer than expected! ) and he finally has a place for peace and relaxation! But I dunno. We'll see.

For heavy duty cooing, I thought about that, but its really not likely. Its never aimed at something ( such as his mirror ), and considering he has only let me touch him just once since I've had him, and still growls if I do anything at all, I HIGHLY doubt he's thinking about making babies with me haha! Unless he has a fetish for being pretty absolutely nervous / terrified of his bed partners or something..

We'll see what the vet says today if I can get an appointment.

Oh and, no can do with the video. Maybe I will just end up getting a camcorder but currently, I'm having trouble even finding just a regular camera that interests me and is nice and cheap, never mind the kind that do video too lol!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Raisindust said:


> ...For heavy duty cooing, I thought about that, but its really not likely. Its never aimed at something ( such as his mirror ), and considering he has only let me touch him just once since I've had him, and still growls if I do anything at all, I HIGHLY doubt he's thinking about making babies with me haha!...


I wonder if he left a mate at where ever he was shipped from...and is trying to call her?


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

TerriB said:


> I wonder if he left a mate at where ever he was shipped from...and is trying to call her?


Aww, maybe! I wouldn't know for sure.  He wasn't doing it all like the first several days of being here though. Maybe he just likes the sound of his own voice? xD


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Raisindust said:


> Aww, maybe! I wouldn't know for sure.  He wasn't doing it all like the first several days of being here though. Maybe he just likes the sound of his own voice? xD


Probably took him a few days to feel settled in to his new home.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Do get the vet appt - if for no reason other than it's a good idea for a newly arrived pigeon that came via shipping (BTW - Kings are great - they are like having a dog with wings !!!!)


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Already took him to the vet!  She said he was a little underweight but otherwise healthy, I haven't done the fecal exam yet. Paid for it but haven't had time to bring some samples in. @[email protected]


----------

